# Cost of things these days...



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll admit it's been a few years since I have had to buy any hunting supplies, but my son is getting into hunting, and some of my stock is running low, so I hit the local Gander Mountain to check out some things out for deer season. Holy cow. Almost $20 for a box of 5 slugs. How the heck can anyone afford to properly sight in these days? I remember going through fifty slugs a sight in and practice session back in the day. That would cost me $200. Everything else was sky high too, in my opinion. I don't need much, but supplies for my son are going to set me back many, many hundreds of dollars, and that's minimum. Clothes, ammunition, licenses, etc... I'm lucky to have a good job, but how does the 'average' guy get into the outdoor sports? I know many have ranted before, but I guess it just hit me the wrong way this evening.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The increase expense of deer slugs has been the biggest change I noticed. The saboted slugs have increased expenses to the point I feel gouged when plucking down the money for 5 shells. Sadly finding a smooth bore slug barrel to shoot the cheap stuff is difficult to do. Seems when the rifled shotgun barrels came out all the smooth bores disappeared. For me it has been impossible to find a smooth bore deer barrel for either of my guns to shoot the cheaper shells. Resorted to a vent rib barrel and IC choke tube with a clamp on rifle sight. Right now it may be more economical to find a straight wall cartridge rifle for him. All pistol ammo is a lot more reasonable compared to sabot slugs. Remembering when things were a lot less expensive is a sure sign of older age. I remember when.... Get your son started with something that he can use for a lifetime. Best of luck for this hunting season hope he fills his tag.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure where u are but Vances in Columbus has hornaday sabots for $9.99. That's the cheapest i have them by far


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Who says you have to by high tech slugs to kill deer? $5.00 box has worked fine for many years.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine has caught the hunting bug. He went on a hog hunt when visiting some family in Texas and got the rush when he watched one come in, didn't get a shot, but now he understands what makes us hunters tick and wants some more. 

This is a successful man who has the disposable income to make a substantial commitment to the pursuit. Already owns an 870 (we will say $0) and bought: SA crossbow ($600), hunting bibs and jacket ($125), Arrows ($50), broad heads ($35), lots of leg work and favors for some hunting rights ($150 gas and effort), tree stand ($100), shooting block ($100), practice time, boots, knife, butt-out, vest... 

If he was not as financially successful he could have gotten into hunting with appropriate gear for a couple hundred bucks and some guidance.

Sorry for hijacking. Slugs are expensive.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

AEFISHING said:


> Who says you have to by high tech slugs to kill deer? $5.00 box has worked fine for many years.


I agree with you on the smooth bore slugs they work and are cheaper. I'm agreeing with the original poster on the overall cost increases. We older guys complain and remember what things used to cost.
For me finding a smooth bore slug barrel with rifle sights to shoot the smooth bore slugs in is not so easy. Cannot find a smooth bore 20 ga with cantalever barrel or rifled sights for a 870 20 ga express. When sabots came out and rifled barrels became popular the expenses went up. The dollar a shot is not cheap IMHO for slugs and two dollars a shot is difficult to think of taking 3 or 4 boxes of ammo, 15 to 20 rounds to the range to practice and have some fun. Thirty to $40 for practice is costly. Helping a new hunter preapre for hunting will likely require more than that in investment in the expensive saboted slugs alone. Getting used to the recoil and sighting in and becoming confident. Flinch free shooting usually does not come quickly to newbies shotgun hunting with slugs.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree items are quite expensive. I will say I started bow hunting at 11 and when I was coming up I didn't get new items. I wore the cothes I had and my dad took me to the Army Surplus store in Zanesville. We bought used military camo both lightweight and wool plus rubber boots for a fraction of the price of Carhart, etc.

I learned early on you didn't need camo and fancy gear to kill deer.....I killed plenty of good deer in flat green wool through my college years. I admit I have moved on from the Army surplus gear.

It has always been so, but in these times of corporate profit greed and high priced, low quality items it is even moreso true - save a few extra bucks and buy high quality items that will last. I'd rather spend 2-3 times as much on a very well crafted item that will last many years than your average retail item that is low quality.

For your son - he'll grow so fast I would go the Army surplus route and I wouldn't buy top quality boots, camo etc. (unless you have plenty of money and don't mind). Once he grows into himself I'd spend the extra for good quality. I would buy top grade durables - firearms, knife, etc. I still have my Buck Model 110 my father bought me back in 1989......25 years and it has decades more use to be left to my son.

Ammo - not a lot we can do about it other than reload your own!

And not to start another topic, but IMO there are a lot of folks that have begun their hunting career out of all the media the last decade. They don't have experience, mentors, and base what they see on TV hunting shows (which 99% isn't reality and soooooo many are just "product pimps"). This "new" group of folks "believe" they need all these products and gear....which just increases the "product pimps" and their shows, etc. Think about it - how many hunting shows could you name 15 years ago? There are 100s of shows and "pro-satffs" out there now. Big ugly circle where capitalism hasn't been good for the sport in some regards IMO.

I work with a few such guys....it seems they have to have all the newest products, weapons...they spend a small fortune each season. They spend more time on products, trail cams, feeders, etc. than actually hunting. The one guy even bought his own property a few years ago and he is so busy he only hunts 3-4 weekends out of the year! They feed the machine and there are many like this.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Kableguy said:


> I'll admit it's been a few years since I have had to buy any hunting supplies, but my son is getting into hunting, and some of my stock is running low, so I hit the local Gander Mountain to check out some things out for deer season. Holy cow. Almost $20 for a box of 5 slugs. How the heck can anyone afford to properly sight in these days? I remember going through fifty slugs a sight in and practice session back in the day. That would cost me $200. Everything else was sky high too, in my opinion. I don't need much, but supplies for my son are going to set me back many, many hundreds of dollars, and that's minimum. Clothes, ammunition, licenses, etc... I'm lucky to have a good job, but how does the 'average' guy get into the outdoor sports? I know many have ranted before, but I guess it just hit me the wrong way this evening.


That's the main reason I bought a .444 this year. Handload for $.80 a round and one gun for all the states I hunt.


----------

